
Delay, Deny and Deflect: How Facebook’s Leaders Fought Through Crisis - cityzen
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/14/technology/facebook-data-russia-election-racism.html#click=https://t.co/m0poTQLAqI
======
nrook
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18453958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18453958)

